# Any decent seat covers?



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

So im not one to ever do anything tacky or cheap with my vehicles such as seat covers but my cruze is my first new vehicle and id like to keep everything as nice as possible since im going to have it for a long while. Does anyone know of any nice/stock looking seat covers that may fit well on our cruze seats?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome and check out the Vendors on this sight for those answers that you seek . CAR ID .


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

Will do, and thanks!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Remember there are air bags in the seats so you need buy air bag friendly seat covers.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

We have custom sheepskin covers front and rear in ours. Premium grade sheepskin, lambswool. They are not cheap but do accommodate the side airbags and fit like a glove. Look great too. I will try to get a pic for you. Very comfy to sit in also. The guy did them with a custom Holden Lion logo in the front seat also. Worth the investment IMO.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have some on order from cover king.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is a quick pic of the front seat covers. Black lambswool sheep skin custom made for the cruze. Very soft and very comfy!


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Rear seat covers


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I just bought a set from wet okole. Should arrive in a month. autoanything has 40% off + free shipping right now.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had my Cover King seat covers installed today. 

The pattern is great. I used the 2013 LT pattern as neither 2014 nor diesel was specified. 

It took an automotive interior guy two hours to get them on. He said that he doesn't know how someone unskilled in the trade could ever install them. He managed to remove the back seat without breaking the clips. But it took him a good 15 minutes to do so. 

The fabric I chose is cordura ballistic nylon. This complicated the install because the fabric has no stretch or give. If I was to do it again I'd probably go with Alcantara. 

He told me me that had he know it would be as difficult as it was he never would have agreed to do the job.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I had my Cover King seat covers installed today.
> 
> The pattern is great. I used the 2013 LT pattern as neither 2014 nor diesel was specified.
> 
> ...



Pics?


----------

